# Valient - 7yo German Shepherd- Geauga County Ohio



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I read this on Facebook but unfortunately cant do a link , My vet posted Valiant's story. Valiant is a seven year old male GSD who was in a home withy two other dogs when the owner dies. A neighbor fed the dogs by throwing food in to them and Valiant lost weight and was severely bitten. He is at the animal shelter in Chardon Ohio which is a no kill shelter. He is having a rough time in the shelter . He has severe separation anxiety and has damaged his nails trying to get out of his outdoor run. The first day he escaped from what they thought would be a more comfortable room and ended up in the parking lot visiting the other dogs in the outside runs.. He has arthritis and is healing from some pretty severe bites so he is limping right now. They are looking for a foster home with experience. I would take him but with Charlie reactive issues it would be a return to being beaten up and he needs calm and some time to relax and learn to be OK. The number at Geauga County Humane Shelter is 440-338-4819. His story is on Facebook under the Friends of the Geauga County Animal Shelter. If someone with better skills with computers then me can put up a link I would and so would Valiant appreciate it. Hope he can find a forever home where he can be Prince Valant.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Sending sincere wishes for Valient to find a loving foster or forever home... stories like this just tear my heart up!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully, this will work.


https://www.facebook.com/pg/geaugashelter/videos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

It is the very first video.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Newlie I appreciate it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor boy! I hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a sweet looking boy. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Valiant


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this sweet boy,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He was adopted and now lives with his new parents and two GSD siblings.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great news!! Thanks for the update.


----------

